Ask HN: Should you consider the possibility of a tech giant copying your idea? - prodtorok
======
gdilla
You can consider it, sure. It happens, and it's a risk for many companies. But
keep in mind this doesn't usually happen unless you've gained some kind of
traction or product-market fit (tech giants have other things to do and will
only take notice if it's worth noticing).

Does this mean if you make something good you'll die? It depends - on the
industry, and the product or service and the nature of your IP.

------
RNeff
Just assume that the tech giants will copy you, and figure out how to execute
better than they can. Google created Google+ to compete with Facebook, look
how that turned out.Google has tried several times to build a great smart
phone. Don't worry about big tech companies, worry about nimble startups
trying to copy you. Just build a better product, and build it first.

